# The Muppets: The Wocka Wocka Value Pack



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8349&w=o[/img]*Title: The Muppets: The Wocka Wocka Value Pack
Starring: Jason Segal, Amy Adams, Chris Cooper, Kermit the Frog, Miss Piggy, Fozzy Bear, Gonzo, Animal, Beaker, Dr. Bunsen
Directed by: James Bobin
Written by: Jason Segal, Nicholas Stoller
Studio: Disney Buena Vista
Rated: PG
Runtime: 103 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: March 20, 2012* 

*Movie:* :5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :3.5stars: 
*HTS Overall Score:*93.5



*Summary:* 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8350[/img]The Muppets have all been dismissed from society. Once, they were an icon to society and now they are a distant memory. Walter and his older brother Gary (Segal) grow up in a small town aptly named, Smalltown. The two of them are completely enamored by the Muppet Show on television. Walter, being an avid fan and a Muppet himself, automatically feels a special connection to them. He dreams of one day being able to visit the Studio where The Muppet Show ran its course. One day, Gary surprises Walter with an invitation to come along with Gary and his long-time girlfriend, Mary (Adams), on a planned vacation to Hollywood, just so Walter can finally live his dream.

As the trio get to California to visit the Muppet studios, they are greeted with the stark reality that the Muppets have been out of commission for quite some time and all the Muppets have been disbanded. The three of them take a tour of the once-great studio and early on Walter slips off to see Kermit the Frog's office. As he admires the environment some executives and a rich oil tycoon named Tex Richman (Cooper) come into the room discussing the sale of the lot to Mr. Richman. They are all unaware that Walter is hiding and eavesdropping on the business discussion. Once the executives leave, Tex discusses with his associates his true plot to demolish the old studio in order to drill for oil in that location. Walter is devastated by this news and tells Gary and Mary and the trio set off to try to reunite the Muppets for a show to raise ten million dollars needed to buy the property back.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8351[/img]The three vacationers begin to search for help and the first one they seek out is Kermit. As they explain the master plan to Kermit, they convince him to try to get back the studio by. The four of them begin to travel from destination to destination to pick up familiar old friends, Fozzy, Gonzo, Beaker, Dr. Bunsen, Ms. Piggy, and the rest of the crew. All of them come back in order to preserve their once-famed studio by doing a marathon fund-raising show. However, Tex Richman plots to stop them from reaching their goal to raising the money.

It's been a long time since the last Muppets movie appeared and the studios took a risk bringing them back. However, I think they succeed in spades with 'The Muppets' film. There is no getting around it, this film is silly. The premise, the musical numbers, the humor are all silly. But, I think that's why this film was so well received. One can also credit the success to nostalgia or simply the feel-good nature of the film. One way or another it hit the proper chord with the audience. With all the surprising star cameos that appear in this film, it really shows that the production of this film was supported by a lot of people. Rightfully so because I remember feeling much like Walter when I was growing up with the Muppets. 'The Muppets' movie certainly had the nostalgic appeal for me, but overall, it made me laugh and really brought a smile to my face by the time it ended simply because it was fun.


*Rating:*

Rated PG for some mild rude humor 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8352[/img]*Video:* :5stars:

I've been lucky lately, the last several movies have been inspiring to look at and 'The Muppets' is no exception. 'The Muppets' sports one of the best looking live action video transfers that I've seen to date. From the very opening through the ending credit roll the color vibrancy is absolutely stunning. The vast variety of the different Muppets and their color schemes are so bold that the colors simply leap off the screen. Even with the vibrant colors, skin tones look incredibly natural. Every scene is filled with detail and texture that is flawless. The rich texture of each individual Muppet is near-lifelike; the felt and fuzz of the Muppets so realistic. You can make out the texture of each of the fabrics used to create each Muppet. Dynamic contrast only adds to the realism and appeal of the video aspect. The deep blacks in this film really stand as the canvas in this video presentation, because without it the colors, contrast, and realism would be naught. I really could not find anything wrong with the look of this film and the Muppets never looked so good; it truly is a reference quality transfer.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=8353[/img]*Audio:* :4.5stars:

The 7.1 DTS-Master Audio track is nearly as impressive as the video transfer of this disc. The audio mixers did a fantastic job with this movie. The film relies so much on the music to drive the movie and it sounds utterly phenomenal. The dynamic frequency range runs the gamut as well; low end is pretty prominent as a supporting foundation to all the musical numbers. Orchestrated sequences sound so natural, as well. Surround usage is also very lively throughout the film. The soundtrack is enveloping as each musical number swells and finishes. Sound panning through speakers flows seamlessly. Discrete surround usage is noticeable on numerous occasions, but never distracting away from what's occurring on-screen. This may not be the most bombastic (though there still are explosions) soundtracks mixed, but it did impress me, a lot.


*Extras:* :3.5stars:

•	Audio Commentary with Seger, Stoller, and Bobin
•	'Scratching the Surface' Featurette
•	'Explaining Evil: The Full Tex Richman Song'
•	'A Little Screen Test on the Way to the Read-Through' Featurette
•	'The Longest Blooper Reel Ever. At Least in Muppet History... We Think'
•	Theatrical Spoof Trailers
•	Deleted Scenes
•	Digital copy of the soundtrack








*Overall:* :4.5stars:

There isn't much to dislike about 'The Muppets' movie. It surprised me how much I liked it, but at the same time, I kind of expected to like it. In this case, my high expectations of the movie was completely satisfied. The film pays special homage to those who are nostalgia-filled thinking of past Muppet movies and, more importantly, the TV show. Also, every aspect of this blu-ray is fantastic. From the flawless video transfer to the phenomenal audio track, all the way to the admirable film itself, there is no excuse not to see this movie. I found myself laughing out loud on several occasions and smiling through the rest of the movie. The extras are worth watching; it is particularly entertaining watching the included blooper real. This most certainly is a family-centric film that I definitely will recommend as a Must Own.


*Recommendation: Must Own!​*






Official Blu-Ray Reviews Scoring


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have not watched it but will tonight with my daughters. I grew up with the Muppet show on TV and loved it as a kid. Its nice to have a movie released that still tells a moral story that kids and adults can still relate to and learn from. So many movies these days have little to offer in the story that actually teaches something.
Jim Henson had something when he created them along with many other spin offs.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Jon!! :T

Another film I took the kids to see at the theater - I of course loved it more than they did because I grew up watching the show and this movie really felt like the show. Definitely adding this one to my collection!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I loved the Muppets as an older kid! :whistling: :bigsmile:
I might have to get this one as an even OLDER kid!! lddude: for old times sake! :rofl:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just watched it now, some good chuckles in it and one I bet none of you will find... when watching the movie press pause and let it do its thing for a few min. Its the only movie Ive ever seen that does this LOL


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I noticed the "pause" easter egg as well! I don't think just any movie can pull it off though. You're right though; they should implement this feature even more.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

*sigh* Yet another movie I'll have to add to my collection. I'm going to need more storage, stat! LOL


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

A fine movie for both the folks and the kids! Watched it last night with the family and very glad we purchased it. 

A little "Glee-ish" (but isn't that what the muppets were about back in the day?) Or maybe Glee is really just a little "Muppetish"?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, I'd say that Glee is "Muppetish"  Music was always a part of The Muppet Show.

Kalani, I know EXACTLY what you mean about the storage space...


----------

